# I found it!!!!!!



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

This is the craftsman I have wanted!!!!!!!! Should I get it?????

http://www.sears.com/sr/javasr/product.do?BV_UseBVCookie=Yes&vertical=LAWN&pid=07137709000&subcat=Mowers%2C+Rear+Bag


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yep its a good mower. your size i presume of your cart.


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

Hi-Vac 3 in 1 Premium Deck is the ultimate in any mowing option. A special Briggs & Stratton engine package features Ready Start. No need to prime the engine, just pull the rope. Add Most Reliable Starting with a hotter spark system and Fresh Start with a fuel cap dispensing design combination of Ready Start and Fresh Start is a Sears Exclusive. Variable speed EZ Walk allows you to walk at your own pace.

"Ready Start. No need to prime the engine"
what? is that like honda and thier exclusive autochoke on craftsmans??

the hotter spark system, that engine is going to come with a champion rj19HX sparkplug.
thin electrode, hotter than j19lm and a j17lm still fould from carbon, plug not hot enough, you are going to end up with a plug fouler after the first sparkplug, swap coils from a standard quantum, then a j19lm will work fine


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

I think I might get this one instead. I like these varible rear drives because they can go faster and are more reliable. Would the auto lite work this engine? I can't get to sears this weekend because of mardi gras and the rebate on it will be gone on saturday so I might this other one instead. It looks just as good.

http://www.sears.com/sr/javasr/product.do?BV_UseBVCookie=Yes&vertical=LAWN&pid=07137706000&subcat=Mowers%2C+Rear+Bag


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah a autolite plug will work in it. no need for another coil though to change to a diff. plug. the ready start system is well, it has a primer, mine was ready start system equiped.


----------

